
Pkgsrc-2015Q1 packages for OS X now available - jperkin
http://mail-index.netbsd.org/pkgsrc-users/2015/04/20/msg021423.html
======
jperkin
Not sure why someone has edited the title, the point of posting this release
specifically (we release every quarter) was that the binary packages are now
signed by default - an important requirement these days - and I wanted to
emphasise that.

Anyway, enjoy! Happy to answer any questions.

------
dotemacs
Really cool to see pkgsrc progressing and staying true to their original aim,
being cross platform and useful.

------
zimbatm
I don't know if it's representative but nodejs is still at version 0.10.36 :
[https://github.com/joyent/pkgsrc/blob/trunk/lang/nodejs/Make...](https://github.com/joyent/pkgsrc/blob/trunk/lang/nodejs/Makefile)

This post was supposed to be a troll about them not packaging io.js (they
don't).

~~~
jperkin
I'll fix that, and add nodejs-0.12 too. 0.10.36 was current at the time that
pkgsrc-2015Q1 was frozen for release, but I can build them from our separate
pkgsrc-joyent repository.

Thanks for the heads up.

~~~
jperkin
Just to follow up on this, these are now available in the 64-bit repository:

    
    
        $ pkgin se nodejs
        nodejs-0.12.2        V8 JavaScript for clients and servers
        nodejs-0.10.38       V8 JavaScript for clients and servers
    

I'll update the 32-bit repository tomorrow.

------
mukundmr
Is there a benefit to this over Homebrew or Macports or am I missing the use
case?

~~~
4ad
The main benefit to me is that I can avoid homebrew and macports, which are
utter garbage.

There are many other benefits in pkgsrc, including, but not limited to, stable
releases instead of rolling release, cross platform support, corporate
interest in making the platforms stable, because it's used as a basic building
block in Joyent's SmartMachines etc.

But all this pales in comparison to the advantage of avoiding homebrew and
macports.

~~~
rbanffy
> The main benefit to me is that I can avoid homebrew and macports, which are
> utter garbage.

Would you like to elaborate on that?

------
jd3
paging Youri/cmacrae and all the other buddies from
[http://www.saveosx.org/](http://www.saveosx.org/) ;)

